# how to bill nitrous oxide in ED



## kviolet (Oct 3, 2012)

Can I use moderate sedation codes?
Thanks!


----------



## kwillard (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kathryn Willard, CPC*

I would need more information. What type of procedure is it being given for? There are certain times they would be valid, but it would depend on why the NITROUS OXIDE is being given.


----------



## kviolet (Oct 3, 2012)

it was for I&D an axilla  abscess 



how about  intranasal versed for sedation for laceration of lip (child) 5y 4 month?
can this be billed as moderate sedation?

Where I can find any information when ED MD can bill it or not?

Thanks !


----------

